# Bacon ~ Foamheart ( Experimental)



## foamheart (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok, its not my first bacon. But it doesn't diminish the thrill in the least bit.

I smoked hocks and what I thought was good belly off a burnt belly last week. Bacon is good, I am happy, here is some sliced, (its been months since I ran out!) I have at least stopped the shakes! I probably got 10 or 12 lbs total.













014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 24, 2015






I go to fry some up and I forgot!  IT BURNS badly because of the sugar in the brine. I knew that, its why you let it mellow so long.

Then I remember what a friend told me, a secret he said worked for him. Molasses!

So I thaw out another side, luckily it wasn't as freezer burned as the last one.

I hunk that baby up to bucket size.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 24, 2015






really not too bad looking, remember it does swell a little while curing and this has some fat!

I round up the wet cure ingredients













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 24, 2015






Brown sugar, white sugar, canning salt, and #1 pink! Also my multi tasker tupperware 1 gallon pitcher. I use it for brining chickens up to 6 lbs, whole fryers slide right in. But it perfect for "The cure" If I can fit it in that jug, its one gallon and perfect. I cool my hot solutions with ice in it and then just fill it up with whatever I want. That jug and Pop's wet cure, I mean how did the cave men make bacon without 'em?

Ok, the secret ingredients. OK, not so secret......













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 24, 2015






Maple extract, and some molasses. I can't find it any more, anyone know if they still sell "Grandma Molasses"? Anyway the maple extract fools the nose into believeing it and saves my precious store of real maple syrup hidden in the reefer. Its Louisiana, We get the best cane sugar and syrup, but alas no maple syrup.

BTW its Pops recipe. I do reduce the salt from 1 C to 3/4 C because its canning salt, its more finely ground to dissolve better. So its weight to volumne differs, so I compensate accordingly.

I failed to mention my canning bucket, you're gonna love this. Tractor transmission oil.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 24, 2015






Its made of Polyethylene, Thats what I sold to make a living. Let me give you some hints. On nearly all plastic items, usually on the buttom there is a stamp, a triangle. It will give you a number in a triangle (made of three arrows), and usually the abberiation for either high density, mdeium density, or low density polyethylene. HDPE, MDPE, or LDPE.

If its HDPE your good its so dense nothing permeates the wall, MDPE about the same, LDPE is questionable. BUT its only used in the very cheapest of beach sand buckets and largely in the film sheeting industry. It may or may not say food grade. I know bad picture but.....













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 24, 2015






All poly will have a stamp somewhere.

Now add my go to cleaner before and after any project!













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 24, 2015






Now back to the 'spear-a-mint!

I sizeably reduced my white sugar and replaced it with molasses. If the sugar is in-fact the culprit in causing newly made bacon to burn before a long mellow cycle, we are going to find out! A friend said it did. I am going to see.

Its in the beer reefer for 2 weeks, we will see what happens. Who knows molasses might cause roping?

We will see what happens.


----------



## bladebuilder (Jan 24, 2015)

I use molasses. I like the maple, don't get me wrong, but it caramelizes and burn quickly. Molasses handles the heat way better, and I find I'm really liking the flavor.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 24, 2015)

Bladebuilder said:


> I use molasses. I like the maple, don't get me wrong, but it caramelizes and burn quickly. Molasses handles the heat way better, and I find I'm really liking the flavor.


Well I am looking forward to seeing it. Nothing I hate worse than having to wait till it mellows. I am not a patient person, and burning good bacon is a sin! I know I could bake it in the oven, but....... Bacon is supposed to fried!

I smothered some potatoes w/ onions the other night in bacon grease and threw in some thick sliced bacon.......... I believe bacon can make anything good.

I have yet to try smoking to the done stage bacon as a main course. I don't know I could stand the goodness.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds great Foam, I'm in !


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 25, 2015)

"anyone know if they still sell "Grandma Molasses"?"

Yes. Have some in the pantry. If you can't find any let me know and I will send you some.

Nice looking BTW. Gonna put mine in the smoker tomorrow. Hope for the best.

dave


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm in.








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Jan 25, 2015)

If this works I am thinking I would like to try a regional flair. Using Steen's cane syrup in the wet cure, and then try adding some sugar cane in the smoke.

I am not to sure about cane smoke though. I hated it when I was a kid living in the middle of a cane field. When they would burn the fields, gwad it was nasty and that black soot and ash settled everywhere. I know thats the leaves burning off and not the cane.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 25, 2015)

dave from mesa said:


> "anyone know if they still sell "Grandma Molasses"?"
> 
> Yes. Have some in the pantry. If you can't find any let me know and I will send you some.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I know to keep looking. Its what we always had as a kid.

Oh you don't need luck with your bacon, its just 15% preperation, 5% blind luck, and 80% patience.

I still love your car!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> If this works I am thinking I would like to try a regional flair. Using Steen's cane syrup in the wet cure, and then try adding some sugar cane in the smoke.
> 
> I am not to sure about cane smoke though. I hated it when I was a kid living in the middle of a cane field. When they would burn the fields, gwad it was nasty and that black soot and ash settled everywhere. I know thats the leaves burning off and not the cane.


The black soot is sugar burning....   remember the lava in a school made volcano... the black is sugar...


----------



## foamheart (Jan 25, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> The black soot is sugar burning....   remember the lava in a school made volcano... the black is sugar...


Hmmmmm.....


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2015)

Can you get cane pulp from the sugar refinery ?????  All the sugar has been removed...  never used it.... never heard of using it to smoke food...  but it might be worth a try....


----------



## foamheart (Jan 25, 2015)

Not all the sugar is gone, but its crushed and squeezed. Its very fiberous. I get fresh made sugar, course its still extremely dirty, those ain't raisinettes in it!

I had someone tell me that their Dad had used cane to smoke their meats, he might have. I don't know, so maybe I'll have to try it on a cheap chicken, but the cane has all been harvested this year already. I have to look around.


----------



## disco (Jan 28, 2015)

I like the molasses in my back (Canadian) bacon and get less charring when I cook so I am really looking forward to how it turns out with side bacon! I'm watching!

Disco


----------



## jeepdiver (Jan 28, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you, I know to keep looking. Its what we always had as a kid.
> 
> Oh you don't need luck with your bacon, its just 15% preperation, 5% blind luck, and 80% patience.
> 
> I still love your car!



We had grandma's too in MS, I still see it here in Denver.   Sweet stuff I miss the most is Blackburn's syrup.  I think it was cane but not 100% positive.   That was the secret to my grandma's pecan pie.  The recipe calls for karo, but but she always used the Blackburn's and it was much better. 

Sorry for the derail.   Back to the bacon.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 28, 2015)

Foam, your bacon sounds good.  Because of the nitrites in the cured bacon, it is advised to not cook it above 350°.  To resolve this problem along to keep from burning the sugars in the bacon, I found that baking it solves both problems.  I usually bake a large portion at a time then reheat prior to use. The thickness of the slices will determine the cooking time.  For best results and when time allows, I like to bake it at 200° until done, nearly two hours.  If in a hurry, bake at 325° for approx. 25 minutes.  It takes a little longer, but the results are well worth the trouble.  After all you have a good amount of time in it already.  Don't forget to collect the drippings.

Tom


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

dave from mesa said:


> "anyone know if they still sell "Grandma Molasses"?"
> 
> Yes. Have some in the pantry. If you can't find any let me know and I will send you some.
> 
> ...


I see it a our local grocery store Brookshire's   I use it in one of the BBQ sauces I make

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jan 28, 2015)

Disco said:


> I like the molasses in my back (Canadian) bacon and get less charring when I cook so I am really looking forward to how it turns out with side bacon! I'm watching!
> 
> Disco


You are the inspiration for the experiment!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 28, 2015)

JeepDiver said:


> We had grandma's too in MS, I still see it here in Denver. Sweet stuff I miss the most is Blackburn's syrup. I think it was cane but not 100% positive. That was the secret to my grandma's pecan pie. The recipe calls for karo, but but she always used the Blackburn's and it was much better.
> 
> Sorry for the derail. Back to the bacon.


Around here, a day or two ago there was still families pressing and cooking their own syrup. That before my time BTW.  Then the small communal mills set up all close to railtracks or the river. Now they have consolidated to just a few handling what  was a large industry of small indepentent sugar mills. And I think about the last of the syrup makers is Steens which started as a family business outside of Abbieville, they use a different type cane than is used for sugar. Steen's now I am guessing the State syrup of Louisiana. I am guessing 95% of my recipes that call syrup call Steen's by name. The other 5% is corn syrup.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 28, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I still love your car!


Me too.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Foam, your bacon sounds good.  Because of the nitrites in the cured bacon, it is advised to not cook it above 350°.  To resolve this problem along to keep from burning the sugars in the bacon, I found that baking it solves both problems.  I usually bake a large portion at a time then reheat prior to use. The thickness of the slices will determine the cooking time.  For best results and when time allows, I like to bake it at 200° until done, nearly two hours.  If in a hurry, bake at 325° for approx. 25 minutes.  It takes a little longer, but the results are well worth the trouble.  After all you have a good amount of time in it already.  Don't forget to collect the drippings.
> 
> Tom


I was at another site, these folks were talking about saving that bacon grease and even freezing it for later.....LOL I just can't imagine having enough to do that, and I cook a bunch of bacon. But when I have bacon "Drippins", I use 'em in bisquits, bread, crusts, etc.... heck I even used some tonight brushed on my homemade bread for croutons on a salad! Fired eggs, fried chicken, I just can't imagine having enough to save in the freezer! Bacon fat ison;y one very small step below duck fat IMHO.

We'll see how it turns out. Its hard to deviate from what Pops has shown us, and especially when my Pop loves it so much.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jan 29, 2015)

One of the longest lines at the MS Fair every year in Jackson was the Ag  Departments booth where they gave out free biscuits covered with fresh made syrup.   They had a mule driven press and a few kettles boiling down the syrup on site next to the booth.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 29, 2015)

gary s said:


> I see it a our local grocery store Brookshire's   I use it in one of the BBQ sauces I make
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. I now know its out there, and I just need to find an outlet.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2015)

Update

Well I had some pork pieces and decided if I threw 'em in the brine they might still cure, so I did. Gonna try some Tasso with them. I am sure I will find something there that is hard about making tasso this way. I just can't foresee it though.

When adding the pork, I stirred and mixed and basically sloshed the brine/cure all over the place and rearranged the bacon pieces. ZOMG Its near black! The meat's color is from the molasses I hope. LOL Its always been pretty red before but this is so ugly! The brine/cure tastes alright but its that aweful color!

I hope that is just the outside of the meat. If not, it wouldn't be too appetizing. LOL

Sure is ugly, like it'd been wooped with the ugly stick!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2015)

Update:: 2 weeks and 2 days

Pulled, drained and rinsed the belly.













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 9, 2015






Can you see the difference the molasses makes? Look at that dark color. Those pink spots would not be there had someone gone out and trurned it all just once, but Noooooooooooo............













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 9, 2015






Note three strips of meat located in the lower part of the collander. Another experiment, we gonna see if tasso is as easy as thing.....LOL I doubt it too. More on that below.













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 9, 2015






While washing and drying a friend dropped in wanting to top off my box of pecan shells and wondering if I still had any andouille left.  Its just like Christmas!













015.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 9, 2015






The ladies are in the reefer just a drying and chillin! Smoke tomorrow.













014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 9, 2015






Another sideline..... Tasso. Cured Lean pork rolled in sausage seasoning.  Its drying in another reefer till tomorrow.

So thats it till tomorrow. Making sausage and smoking bacon.......


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Looks good, I sure will be watching, I'll be smoking Canadian Bacon tomorrow, Pork belly is curing 

Gary


----------



## disco (Feb 9, 2015)

Tick Tock. I can hardly wait to see how this turns out.

Disco


----------



## bladebuilder (Feb 9, 2015)

Lookin good! I think you will be pleased!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2015)

I am still watching this.

Them bellies look good


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Looks good, I sure will be watching, I'll be smoking Canadian Bacon tomorrow, Pork belly is curing
> 
> Gary


Going to be a busy couple a days. Stuffing sausage tomorrow to smoke Wednesday. AND baby Sister just dropped by with a butt cryo pack, just cause.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2015)

Bladebuilder said:


> Lookin good! I think you will be pleased!


Thanks, lets hope so. But never had bad bacon, just some that are not as good.


Disco said:


> Tick Tock. I can hardly wait to see how this turns out.
> 
> Disco


Yep yep yep...... Actually I am more excited about the tasso. Tasso is just bacon without any fat. But no burning bacon would be almost as sweet!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 9, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I am still watching this.
> 
> Them bellies look good


The color is most difinately different..... tomorrow after the smoke I know more.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 10, 2015)

I used molasses in the brine before (I like in CB) but only a couple tablespoons maybe. I like the dark color and can't wait to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 10, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> I used molasses in the brine before (I like in CB) but only a couple tablespoons maybe. I like the dark color and can't wait to see how it turns out for you.


Me too..... Wouldn't it be nice to learn that the different sugars in molasses reduce the fresh bacon burn....... I really like my bacon now. But no one knows, I might like this even better. <shrugs>

And don't forget the tasso!

I'm pumped!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2015)

Glad I finally got here-----It's really getting interesting now!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 10, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> If this works I am thinking I would like to try a regional flair. Using Steen's cane syrup in the wet cure, and then try adding some sugar cane in the smoke.
> 
> I am not to sure about cane smoke though. I hated it when I was a kid living in the middle of a cane field. When they would burn the fields, gwad it was nasty and that black soot and ash settled everywhere. I know thats the leaves burning off and not the cane.



I grew up surrounded by cane fields as well. When they burned the cane it was like it was snowing but the snow was black!!!

I know I'm late but im in as well...


----------



## foamheart (Feb 10, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Glad I finally got here-----It's really getting interesting now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason I am not just getting here is it was my thread!


Welshrarebit said:


> I grew up surrounded by cane fields as well. When they burned the cane it was like it was snowing but the snow was black!!!
> 
> I know I'm late but im in as well...


 Funny story, the farmer actually would come by the house and let Mom  know before they torched the cane around the house, and he always said he checked wind direction before he started burning anywhere else. You know how they carry. Turned out good for Mom, she got one of dem fancy gas dryers!  LOL

Most of my Christmas vacations as a kid were spent strippin cane (replanting, on a 3 or 5 year schedule I think). But I got paid like an adult! I worked all day everyday with a big smile on my face! Too young to car date, but makin the money! ROFLMAO


----------



## foamheart (Feb 10, 2015)

Update::

Ok, I had the day planned. Pull sort, check and rinse casings. into a wet bowl for tonight. Bacon in the smoker to dry (dewater cycle) for an hour, then reduce heat and smoke for 4 hours. During this time I'd make the breakfast sausage, a little andouille, and be cleaned up and ready for cajun sausage tonight.

Its started out well.

Breakfast fried some bacon for a BLT. Can't ya smell that smell?













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 10, 2015






Now the bacon paper dryed of and moisture left, wasn't any and a really nice pellicle had formed. In the smoker for an hour. Note the first attempt at Tasso on the top shelf.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 10, 2015






Above and below are after the hour long dewater cycle. IT of the top right piece was 140, yes a bit hot but it would be the piece with the highest temp because of location. Top right on MES is always the most hot. I was inside doing breafast sausage and forgot I had moved the probe from the box to the bacon or it would not have gotten that high.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 10, 2015






I started the sausage. Around here we like Pop's breakfast sausage in links.













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 10, 2015






Started on 5 lbs of andouille I ground and seasoned yesterday. Added the cure a pinch of water, and start to squeeze.













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 10, 2015






This is when it all started comming apart. The contractor showed up for the bathroom (he started the job two weeks before Thanksgiving!). The utility showed up and wanted to do a test on my aux generator, something about a backflow preventer, like a check valve for electricity. It actually had one, who knew? The cable company showed up, not even going there.... Anyway it became a zoo. Whomever I wasn't with was waiting to talk with me. I don't do busy! I am retired! Call and make an appointment! Then Sears home repairs showed...LOL

So the bacon is now in the garage reefer after I removed the skins. Then look strange, but its that deep mohogny color of the molasses. The pieces are really nicely smoked and NOT even near cooked except the one piece. I'm liking that.

I still have sausages to make tonight for tomorrows  smoke.  I promise more pictures of the bacon tomorrow while smoking the sausage might be a good time to trim 'em up.

Note: Tasso, didn't work, I am thinking it needs higher heat and to cook it, maybe or the fact that it was a few days behind the bacon curing. Whatever and after cutting it, I don't trust it for consumption. Its close. I just missed it. I'll think on it tonight.

I missd a lot of good pictures today. I will do better tomorrow, please don't throw stuff!


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm watching

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Feb 10, 2015)

What failed with the Tasso??    With cure #2, you can let it hang for a couple weeks at 48-50 degrees...   then smoke it...   Not exactly sure how the family made it 50 years ago...   maybe they hung it in the smoke house and lit a small fire every few days...    kind of like salmon up in Alaska...   My buddies wife is the daughter of a Chief...  he visits yearly and is treated royally....  He says smoke today and maybe smoke in 2 more days....   for a couple weeks..


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2015)

That's interesting  I learn new stuff every day

Gary


----------



## disco (Feb 10, 2015)

A great man (me) said that the worst part of smoking is the waiting!

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Feb 10, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> What failed with the Tasso?? With cure #2, you can let it hang for a couple weeks at 48-50 degrees... then smoke it... Not exactly sure how the family made it 50 years ago... maybe they hung it in the smoke house and lit a small fire every few days... kind of like salmon up in Alaska... My buddies wife is the daughter of a Chief... he visits yearly and is treated royally.... He says smoke today and maybe smoke in 2 more days.... for a couple weeks..


Well there are anumber a reasons it could have failed. First it was old meat, second I added it late to the brine cure and you saw how the meat looked after someone not turning and moving while in the brine. It was an after thought.

Then when talking with my Pop, he said they never cured all this stuff. They cured bacon and hams but as to sausage and tasso he never saw 'en cured. The tasso was dry rubbed with spices and hung to dry just like jerky. <Shrugs>

I thought with the brine it would be Ok, the more I look at it this evening, the outter coating is excellent. The inner cure probably. But I did it with bacon, and MY bacon doesn't get cooked, only warmed to accept smoke. So Pop said I should ttry smoking it then drying it in the humidifier. I am thinking I will throw it back in the smoker tomorrow with the saudsage and see. I still also have this tingling on the back of my neck about it being old pork.

We'll see. I have some more butts and the neighbor keeps trying to give me venison.

I took a couple a pictures from the test piece.













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 10, 2015






Like I said the outside spice is good, I got it right. The inside texture just ain't right, its like it raw and I wouldn't have thought it so. Small piece like that should have hit 165 easy while dewater cycle.  I am not throwing my hat in, I am just revaluating what I missed.













012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 10, 2015






Tomorrow is a new day, and my brain will be refreshed.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 10, 2015)

Disco said:


> A great man (me) said that the worst part of smoking is the waiting!
> 
> Disco


 But I kept busy. I much prefer to kick back with some fruit juice and scratch in manly places. But it just was not to be today.

I did also get 10 pounds of cajun sausage done, AND I hid the red pepper this time..>LOL













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 10, 2015






BTW That Andouille was in some of the Monster Casing from a previous post. LOL That casing was like the energizer bubby.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 10, 2015)

Amazon has Grandma's Molasses


----------



## foamheart (Feb 11, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Amazon has Grandma's Molasses


Thanks, now that is doable.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 11, 2015)

Tasso sounds similar Biltong.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 11, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Tasso sounds similar Biltong.


Isn't Bittong more like a jerky?

Tasso isn't dried meat, its basically a cured piece of pork with an encrusted outter rub. <Chuckles> But now Pop says they didn't use cure which I believe, but now I am sure today its all cured simply for safety. I have some in the freezer, I'll have to dig some out and do a sampling. Its dried, but its not dry.

When we first came to Louisiana I was but a wee lad. The neighbor had been to see her mother and brought back some tasso. She gave a piece to my mother (the neighbor was quite proud of the tasso also), which my Mom kept an adequate time in the reefer then threw out. She had no idea what to do with it....LOL My Dad did the same thing with a whole hamper of soft shell crabs.....LOL

I'll figure it out.......I just assumed there was nothing to it.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 11, 2015)

Update::

Heres the bacon after only one day in the reefer. Typical bacon except for the mahogany cloro added by the molasses..













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015


















008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






A little trim work, when I trimed it, I noted a different interior color also. It doesn't have that bright red cured color nor the cured taste. No salt only sweetness.













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015


















010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






Its really different, I miss the bright red, this is just barely pink.













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






It browns really nice in the skillet. although at low temp. We all know bacon needs a mellow stage after the smoke.













012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






You can't see it in the picture but..... the thicker the slice of bacon the faster it burnt.













013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






In my humble opinion, I don't see any difference in the burn. BUT I would like to say, I have learned here before about cured meat. Never make decissions immediately because for some reason the cure changes the properties over time. I have done jerky I started to toss and in a few days it turned out exactly what I was trying for. This bacon seems to be tuff, and as to the "Cut against the grain" someone needs to tell the pig to get all its muscles running in the same directions....LOL

I didn't care for bacon with no salty taste. And its not a real sweet, sweet taste that you get.

The nose, you can laugh but the olfactory glands strick again! It too me almost an hour to figure out the aroma emanating from the skillet, finially it hit me. French Toast! Thats what the frying bacon smelled like, I don't know why.

The piece of bacon used for the trial fry was the one which got the highest heat during smoking. Maybe that is a difference.

If something changes I will bring it here.

Bottom like, if it stays as is, I didn't care for the color, the taste, the texture, or the smoke.... yes it is edible, but I sure hope it mellows out better.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks tasty.  

I like some salt in my bacon to but dont want sweet.

Great experiment Foam.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 11, 2015)

Carrying on with the sausage & Andouille.......They are beautiful! I could sell a link with a cup of coffee on any street corner for at least .50. <Chuckles>

I do like a MES40 with the remote, now that mine is all well and functioning properly.

I remotely started up the smoker let it cadillac till 275 preheat. Took the sausage out, put some pecan shells in the tray, loaded the sausage & andouille, opened the vent full, left the door cracked and started the dry out or de-water cycle,













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






The sausage is in 36MM (10#), the andouille 46MM (5#), the smoke pecan..... what else?

After an hour dry out. Well they are a little prettier.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






I put the tasso back in with the sausage smoke thinking it might help.













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






One hour in, getting a little tan......













015.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






Thought I would show you. This to my knowledge, is the only priivately owned elevator in the parish....LOL I think was year before last put it in so my Pop didn't need to use the steps with his bad knees. Small construction turned in to a fair size project once started.













018.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






And here's the bottom end. Is that cool or what! The house is up on piers. Its an old house, built before the proper levees where here.













017.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






Another 2 hours in on the smoke, now thats pretty, but letts strive for more! AND still no rendering, the casing are dry and crackle like paper.













020.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






Then the Masterbuilt Cold smoker got crazy. I am guessing they has sprayed some coating inside, why, I have no idea. Will ask them tomorrow.













021.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






This is the inside of the lid. What you don't see is this one solid sheet that has peeled off.













022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






This is the one sheet of whatever it is. I sniffed and smelled and did everything but lick the box looking for any trace of anything that I might consider a carcinogens. I never could spell, thats why we have secretaries in the world. My spell check doesn't like this site.













023.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






You gotta admitt that is some good lookin sausage. It has not rendered, it smells ....... Its what all those clouds must smell like around the pearly gates. Think on that!













025.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






I wouldn't have gone to the roaster to ensure a proper cook had I not had those think links of andouille. I just hate the aroma lost in the water bath! That sausage its perfect as it was! I will be frozen anyway and its not the kind you eat raw.













026.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






Two different sizes so, two different alarms. I need more probes!













027.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






Outta the bath and into the ice. Cool by 5 degrees, the wipe dry and into the reefer pan.













028.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






The andouille still heating........













029.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






Done, in the pan and into the reefer for the night. I didn't ice the andouille, I prefer the slightly shriveled casing. And it will not do it too much since I added the Amephos. You can learn a lot around this place with all these Guru's help. Thanks guys.













031.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 11, 2015






I will resume the tasso quest. After the additional 6 hours I knew I had it whipped, but its the same texture still, although I realize that the bacon maybe the same way, and I am still not ruling out the last dip in the brine as well as it being old me. I have researched and nowhere does anyone cure tasso. They rub it, hang it, and smoke it, thats it. No cure. Thats scary, so I will figure it out.

Been a fun couple a days and I have enjoyed it. I always do. Thanks for joining me.

Ain't that beautiful sausage?


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow !!!  beautiful color

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 12, 2015)

Foam, nice work and I'll take the "French toast "bacon off your hands !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2015)

All looks Great from my house, Foamy!!!!--
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You said you didn't care for the  color, the taste, the texture, or the smoke. The only thing I can tell is the color, and that looks Great from here!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Hoping it mellows out to your liking!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks tasty.
> 
> I like some salt in my bacon to but dont want sweet.
> 
> Great experiment Foam.


I agree. I have had extremely salty dry cured bacon, (which was good) and extremely sweet bacon (which this is), I much prefer salty to sweet when bacon is concerned. I have read although that the reson for the sugar is to tame the harsh salt taste, at a 2 to 1 ratio.

There is no bad bacon, but I am still going to seach for a way to try and make bacon that does not burn as bad. Yes I know there are alterative methods of cooking it. I want mine fried in a pan on the stove where it splatters grease everywhere and smells like breakfast!  There must be a way, we just didn't find it today.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2015)

gary s said:


> Wow !!!  beautiful color
> 
> Gary


Thank you sir.

It really is, you know how bad my camera is, just imagine what it must look like in real life.


CrazyMoon said:


> Foam, nice work and I'll take the "French toast "bacon off your hands !


Thank you, I apprceiate the compliment.

If you were close I'd sure share.

You know, I hate to cook my sausage in the roaster. It reduces the smoke aroma by 50% IMHO. It seems to even dull the bright color. But the texture is so much better I can live with the loss. Of course with using the Amephos now to retain the moisture maybe its time to try again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I agree. I have had extremely salty dry cured bacon, (which was good) and extremely sweet bacon (which this is), I much prefer salty to sweet when bacon is concerned. I have read although that the reson for the sugar is to tame the harsh salt taste, at a 2 to 1 ratio.
> 
> There is no bad bacon, but I am still going to seach for a way to try and make bacon that does not burn as bad. Yes I know there are alterative methods of cooking it. I want mine fried in a pan on the stove where it splatters grease everywhere and smells like breakfast!  There must be a way, we just didn't find it today.


I never tried this, but would this help you, Foamy???

http://dumpest.com/water-on-bacon/

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2015)

I have that one with the crooked tail, right on top of the pile, in the pot  right now!













032.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 12, 2015






Getting reay for a taste test. A little sausage cheese and crackers......... nothing wrong with that!


----------



## dave17a (Feb 12, 2015)

Have always saved an froze grease. Ya fry with it, green beans, anything deemed necsasary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> All looks Great from my house, Foamy!!!!--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for being slow..... Thanks man, I apprceiate it. I just wasn't too impressed this time. But it doesn't mean there won't ge another attempt. And it could mellow out great. ( But I have already unloaded  2 of the pieces LOL... They never suppect anything.... Mahahahahahaha!


Bearcarver said:


> I never tried this, but would this help you, Foamy???
> 
> http://dumpest.com/water-on-bacon/
> 
> Bear


 I checked out the link and althought it looks strange I am going to try it out tomorrow, We'll see. See thats how you start out making cracklins. A bit of water to help the fat start rendering, then as the water evaporates the liquid fat replaces it.  It'll either be a bit hit or a terrible flop.

BTW did you check out some of the other links on that page? Hillarious!!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2015)

BTW, I tasted the sausage today. I believe its the best I have ever made and possibly the best I have ever tasted.

Spice was perfect, a very slight suggestion of heat when eatting which builds for five mins after eatting. Not uncomfortable at all, but warm. The Amephos gives it a little twang which I have not noticed before........ I LIKE it! I also tried with this sausage with a bit of cure. The manufacturer of the this sausage said he had just incorporated it in his also. I can't say I noticed the cure taste or texture at all. Amazing.

 That is Good stuff. I am so happy you guys goated me into trying making sausage. Believe me you better be a GREAT cajun cook to beat me now with my own sausage & Andouille.

I am now getting folks wanting to purchase my "tender" andouille, and some guy came by the house the other day and wanted to BUY boudin!  I didn't know him nor did I have any. This is starting to be more and more fun. <whispers> Would be more fun if I didn't have to clean up and put up all the toys after ever use.

Guys, if I hadn't said so today,  I really appreciate what you continiously teach. Oh and "Guys" means everyone , its not gender specific.


----------



## disco (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry it didn't work out for you on the bacon.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Feb 13, 2015)

Disco said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you on the bacon.
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco but thats life,  I gave it a shot.  It would have been great had it worked. I am still smelling the french toast...LOL

Seems like I have failed with other experiments here before...... I bet it happens again too. Its how rednecks like me learn.

But the sausage and andouille makes up for it.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 13, 2015)

Amen brother.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 13, 2015)

Good lord man. Wish I was retired. Tasso up here is greek. Thanks for  experiment.  I am not a chef though.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 13, 2015)

Been away for a few days Foam, sorry this didn't turn out the way you'd liked !


----------



## bladebuilder (Feb 15, 2015)

That sausage looks outstanding!!  I really have to get off my butt and try to make some!


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice  !

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Feb 15, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> BTW, I tasted the sausage today. I believe its the best I have ever made and possibly the best I have ever tasted.
> 
> Spice was perfect, a very slight suggestion of heat when eatting which builds for five mins after eatting. Not uncomfortable at all, but warm. The Amephos gives it a little twang which I have not noticed before........ I LIKE it! I also tried with this sausage with a bit of cure. The manufacturer of the this sausage said he had just incorporated it in his also. I can't say I noticed the cure taste or texture at all. Amazing.
> 
> ...


bying pork butts every week to make sausage. between you and pop gotta get it goin!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Good lord man. Wish I was retired. Tasso up here is greek. Thanks for  experiment.  I am not a chef though.


Anyone can experiment, and you're welcome. I am not even a cook, let alone a Chef.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Been away for a few days Foam, sorry this didn't turn out the way you'd liked !


You can't win 'em all, I can eat the bacon so it not a loss by any means. I still want to smoke a belly, not bacon, a belly. I keep hearing and reading about those British guys across the lake doing it. Its sounds pretty dang good to me.

And glad ya back, you must have been enjoying those oysters.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2015)

Bladebuilder said:


> That sausage looks outstanding!!  I really have to get off my butt and try to make some!


Its not so much fun to start, well like I did anyway.  A mexican grinder/stuffer = Manual!













Sausage 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 15, 2015






Last year I upgraded with a sausage stuffer, a 5# from LEM It made all the difference even though it was small, It still suits me fine. OMG it was like night and day. Suddenly I could allow my curiosity to go wild.  Definately the best first step for me.













Boudin 007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 15, 2015






Then this year, I went overboard......  Meet Max, he's only a #12 but he could been a contender! This sucker could emulsify reinforced concrete, wouldn't even bind down the motor.....













LEM #12 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 15, 2015






You progress, its an addiction. I am thinking maybe this year a vacumn sealer, next year a slicer.....LOL It never ends. Boys and their toys.

You realize how much sausage you could buy for the amount spent? But then you wouldn't get to grind it, mix it, stuff it, and then smoke it. I smell so good the day of the smoke, I won't even take a shower. Axe body spray ain't got nothing on pecan smoke!

Its a load of fun, and its legal!  I am thinking tomorrow I will make some fresh green onion and garlic sausage and maybe some boudin (butts were on sale last week). LOL I just can't help myself.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice  !
> 
> Gary


Thank you sir.


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2015)

The more I read and see all the neat stuff on here the more I want more equipment, maybe a stuffer and grinder next.  Some of you guys are always making some fabulous stuff.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2015)

dave17a said:


> bying pork butts every week to make sausage. between you and pop gotta get it goin!


What I make is mostly what I would buy at the store to use cooking anyway. Cajun smoked sausage I actually save about 2.00/lb making myself. The andouille I save as much as 5.00/lb. So lets face it, it really is a hobby. I know my quality, hopefully I can do the same thing twice approx. the same...LOL

In the begining my butcher thought I was totally nuts. But after awhile she figured it out and for the most part would rather my meats than her stores smokers recipes...LOL

Its just alot of fun.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2015)

gary s said:


> The more I read and see all the neat stuff on here the more I want more equipment, maybe a stuffer and grinder next.  Some of you guys are always making some fabulous stuff.
> 
> Gary


I am sitting here laughing at you. Its like the bacon, Canadian bacon and hams yes and the corned beef, and the pastramii. Its only a hobby till you make that first one, then its a necessity.  Make sure you have plenty of brownie points stored up with the boss and ask the butcher if they ever considered a partner. LOL

I thought of something last night that shocked me. of all the smoked sausage I have made, I have made it with cabbage, jambalaya, gumbo, poboys, etc.... I have yet to throw some on the BBQ grill. That amazed me.

You'd have no problems at all with it. It can't be brain surgery, I do it, right? Sometimes right anyway.....LOL


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Foam your stuff always looks great, I've been smoking and grilling forever But this curing is new, and I love it. 

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like we'll have a week of semi cool weather starting tonight!

Yeah, I know. I am exactly the same. Man you see stuff like Boykjo's and so many more's smokes, and ya just drool all over the keyboard.


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Looks like we'll have a week of semi cool weather starting tonight!
> 
> Yeah, I know. I am exactly the same. Man you see stuff like Boykjo's and so many more's smokes, and ya just drool all over the keyboard.


Pretty Chilly tomorrow, But if no rain I'll be smoking my belly bacon

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2015)

gary s said:


> Pretty Chilly tomorrow, But if no rain I'll be smoking my belly bacon
> 
> Gary


But I don't have no belly !!! I don't know I could smoke in the wind we have right now anyway.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thanks, now that is doable.





gary s said:


> Hey Foam your stuff always looks great, I've been smoking and grilling forever But this curing is new, and I love it.
> 
> Gary


Gary, 3rd year for me and I have withdrawls not cold smoking including cheese. Uhm cheese. Follow foam andpop mainly. Uhm bacon
Ga


----------



## bladebuilder (Feb 22, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Bladebuilder said:
> 
> 
> > That sausage looks outstanding!!  I really have to get off my butt and try to make some!
> ...


I hear ya! I got the 5# stuffer, a Kitchner #12 grinder, bought the vac sealer from Lisa, built the smokehouse, Holy crap! I could have bought a pig and a cow so far!! But am loving it. Bought some loins to do so CBB, and a whole eye of round from Costco to do some sausage (of some sort) then yesterday, was surprised by 4 whole hogs dumped in my truck at $50 each!! Holy crap! This may be more than I can handle!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 22, 2015)

Bladebuilder said:


> I hear ya! I got the 5# stuffer, a Kitchner #12 grinder, bought the vac sealer from Lisa, built the smokehouse, Holy crap! I could have bought a pig and a cow so far!! But am loving it. Bought some loins to do so CBB, and a whole eye of round from Costco to do some sausage (of some sort) then yesterday, was surprised by 4 whole hogs dumped in my truck at $50 each!! Holy crap! This may be more than I can handle!


<Chuckles>

They are just sucking you in.........

It keeps ya at home, and its cheaper than chasing women or playing golf. AND you get some good groceries.


----------

